# OPEN BOX PHOTTIX MITROS+ FLASH FOR CANON AND PHOTTIX ODIN.



## surapon (Jan 18, 2015)

Dear Friends.
Yes, I have so many flashes include : Canon 550 EX, 580 EX, 580 EXII, 430 EX II, 2 Sunpak flashes , that I can use with my dear Phottix Odin TTL Flash controler 2.4 GH. up to 100 Meters or 333 Feet.
Yes, I have 2 more Youngnuo YN565 EXII FLASHES, THAT GREAT ON CAMERA FLASHES, BUT CAN NOT USE WITH PHOTTIX ODIN.
Yes, Sunpak flash are good, BUT not enough Light Power for my need. That why, I order from Amazon , Phottix Mitros+ ( + = Build in "Phottix Odin" control inside= Both Transmitter and Receiver, of the great flash).
Yes, High cost forthis PHOTTIX MITROS+ , MADE IN CHINA = $ 400 US Dollars from Amazon, But It worth the cost in my Idea, Because I already have Phottix Odin = 1 Transmitter( $ 199), and 4 Receivers ( $ 145 Each)---For This Great Flash Phottix Mitros+, I do not need to by another Phottix Odin Receiver = $ 145 Us Dollars.
YES, All my friend that have PHOTTIX ODIN, You must up grade Firmware up to 2015, to use with Canon 1Dx and Canon 7D MK II for Super High Speed flash sync.
After I get this awesome Phottix Mitros +3 days ago, and test drive, The Most item that I love which All Canon Flash do not have = Attached Thick Diffuser, which create the most smooth light with minimum shadow behind the subject---Yes, I can use this "Attached Thick Diffuser" to all my Canon Flashes too, Just add the Velcro strip od the head of Flashes. The Second Item that I love, This PHOTTIX MITROS+ Not only have Build in Phottix Odin, but Also have Optical Sensor that can fire the flash .
Yes, Sir/ Madame, I will continue using this Flash and Report back to you.
Have a great Sunday.
Surapon

http://www.amazon.com/Phottix-Mitros-Transceiver-Flash-Canon/dp/B00GJ32SS4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1420826868&sr=8-1&keywords=phottix+flash


----------



## surapon (Jan 19, 2015)

Well, Many of my friends come to read this post and do not want to answer or give any Opinion, because of High Cost of " MADE IN CHINA" Product= $ 400 US Dollars for just Flash, and might not worth any penny( ???), And Why I not just by the New Canon Flashes---Not Like $ 60 to 200 US Dollars Youngnuo , or Neewer Flashes.
Have a great WORK WEEK, Sir/ Madame.
Surapon


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi Surapon,

I am sure the lack of comments has nothing to do with the fact that the flashes are made in China, if we all stopped using items made there then we would all be in a terrible state, besides, Apple products are know for their quality and have been made in China for years.

With regards the Phottix setup. When I upgraded from my 550EX's to the 600-EX-RT system the only other radio system I seriously considered was the Odin system, unfortunately at that time they didn't have the Mitros+ and I really wanted to get away from the separate triggers with the additional batteries etc that they entail. However now Phottix have come out with the Indra that fully integrates with the Odins, and the much nicer interface with the Odin II than the ST-E3-RT, I think if I were to make the decision to upgrade today I'd go for the Phottix.


----------



## surapon (Jan 19, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> Hi Surapon,
> 
> I am sure the lack of comments has nothing to do with the fact that the flashes are made in China, if we all stopped using items made there then we would all be in a terrible state, besides, Apple products are know for their quality and have been made in China for years.
> 
> With regards the Phottix setup. When I upgraded from my 550EX's to the 600-EX-RT system the only other radio system I seriously considered was the Odin system, unfortunately at that time they didn't have the Mitros+ and I really wanted to get away from the separate triggers with the additional batteries etc that they entail. However now Phottix have come out with the Indra that fully integrates with the Odins, and the much nicer interface with the Odin II than the ST-E3-RT, I think if I were to make the decision to upgrade today I'd go for the Phottix.



Good Monday Morning and Happy Holiday to my friend Mr. privatebydesign.
Thanks to answer my request, Yes, You are right on the Target, If we do not buy any Product from " Made in China"---We just walk on Naked Body, and Barefoot too, Yes, Yesterday, My dear friends from Thailand want me to buy the Top line of NIKE Shoe/ Made in USA. and send to him---I try, But Fail- All the Sports/ Walking shoes made in CHINA----Ha, Ha, Ha, Well, Just one = Made in Germany and cost $ 255 US Dollars.

Yes, Sir after 3-4 years of my awesome Phottix Odin I, and just up date Firmware 2015 for Better High speed Flashes Sync. and Can Communicate with Canon 1Dx , 7D MK II and EOS-M , that a big plus for me.

Sorry, I do not know what kind of Improvement Of Phottix Odin II from Odin I.

Yes, Sir, In the Near Future, I will get Phottix Indra 500 W, Monolight TTL capability , and Wireless control by Phyottix Odin and Phottix Mitros+( Yes, $ 1,200 from B&H + $ 400 US Dollars for Indra Battery , Each)

Have a Great Day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## knoxone (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks Surapon! I am considering upgrading to radio control and have been reading about this system versus pocket wizzards. To this point I only own Canon Speedlights(580,550 and 430). Do you trigger thrid party studio lights with it? If so, what other devices are needed?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 3, 2015)

I did not read the post because the title made it sound like someone selling a flash.

I seldom use flash units. At one time, I had three 580 EX II's, along with pocket wizards, etc., but sold two of them and kept one just in case. Then, I bought one of the tiny Canon 90EX flashes to use on my G1X. They sell in white box in the $40 range on Amazon, and I can use it on my 5D MK III as a master for my 580 EX II as well as on other point and shoot bodies.

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-Speedlite-90EX-Flash-Camera/dp/B00GFWBOFC/ref=sr_1_23?s=photo&ie=UTF8&qid=1425408801&sr=1-23&keywords=Canon+flash

I have a whole box of old flash units made by various manufacturers for different camera models.


----------



## FEBS (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Mr. Surapon,

I was not that big surprised to see the lack of comments. For a lot of gear here there is immediately reaction. However when it comes to Chinese flashes and triggers, then everyone holds back.

I really want quality for my photography, never the less, it's only a hobby, I'm purely amateur. I only buy Canon lenses. I know how good they are, and they keep there value quit well. 

For flashes, I really like the flashes with built-in RF remote controllers. Less battery's, less connections, so much more stable solution. I did focus myself on Yongnuo. I know there are a lot of negative reactions here on the forum concerning this brand. But I like it very much. I did buy in mean time for more then 2000$ of Yongnuo products. Everything works well except one RF603 transceiver. I never had any problems to get my products directly out of China. About a year ago I changed all my flashes to the YN568III which is a manual flash with build in RF receiver for about 75$. The YN560-TX controller, on which you can change the power output and the zoom level remotely of all the RF connected flashes makes it really a dream product. Never the less I also needed a few TTL flashes. For sure in use with big white and better beamer. The YN568EX is great, however has no external power connector. The YN565EX has an external power connector but no HSS. And compared to the YN560iii they are really missing the build in rf receiver. So a few months ago, I pulled the trigger, and did buy the YN600EX-RT in combination with the YN-E3-RT. Very good combination. In fact a copy of the famous Canon flash but a lot cheaper. I will keep both systems, as for manual use the 560iii of iv version are really unbeatable, and so easy to setup. Yongnuo is including in all the flash sets a flash diffuser cover (looks like omnibounce) nothing special, but usable.

For this reason, as I made my choice, I can't tell anything about your Phottix Odin system, but I will for sure look at it and follow your information thereabout closely. I like to know not only the products I use, but also products used by other and for sure if those others can really tell what are the positive and negative sides of these products. Products can always being improved, however every product has his price, and the flashes of Canon are to pricy, I rather like 3 flashes of Yongnuo instead of 1 Canon. But of course, that's my idea there about.

Have a nice day,
François


----------

